# Formulardaten ausgefüllt lasse



## Maikomania (11. März 2013)

So habe ein kleinen Tabbereich a b und c

so klappt auch wunderbar in allen Tabs sind formulare drin so wen ich nun im tab 1 das formular ausfülle, und auf tab2 wechsel dan wieder auf tab eins sind die daten weg gibt es da ne möglichkeit mit js oder html speziell html


----------



## tombe (11. März 2013)

Wie sieht der HTML Coder der Seite aus? Wie wird von  Tab A zu Tab B gewechselt?

Mit dem was du oben geschrieben hast kann man noch nicht einmal raten was dir hilft!


----------



## Maikomania (11. März 2013)

ja Sorry dumm erklärt

der html Code


```
<form>
 <div class="fn_tabs">
            <ul class="list_tabs">
                <li class="active" data-target="stamm">Stammdaten</li>
                <li data-target="kont">Kontaktdaten</li>
                <li data-target="sysd">Systemdaten</li>
                            
            </ul>
            <div id="tcontent">
                
            </div>
            <div id="stamm" class="text">
                <p>
                    <label for"">Anrede:</label><br>
                    <select name="anrede">
                      <option>Herr</option>
                      <option>Frau</option>
                    </select><br>
                    <label for"vorname">Vorname:</label><br>
                    <input name="vorname" value=""><br>
                </p>
            </div>
            <div id="kont" class="text">
                <p>
                    Test2
                </p>
            </div>
            <div id="sysd" class="text">
                <p>
                    Test3
            </div>
            
</div>

</form>
```
und per klick wechselt man die tabs


----------



## tombe (11. März 2013)

Du schreibst im ersten Beitrag das in jedem Tab ein Formular wäre und das man durch Klicken von einem zum anderen Tab wechselt.

Oben ist jetzt ein Formular zu sehen aber (für mich) nicht zu erkenne was beim Klicken passiert. Wird das jeweilige Formular beim Klicken abgeschickt? Wird beim Klicken durch Javascript das nächste Tab angezeigt?

Wenn das Formular abgeschickt wird, dann musst du mit Javascript oder z.B. PHP die gemachten Angaben speichern und wieder in die Felder eintragen.


----------



## Maikomania (11. März 2013)

sorry das nächste tab wird angezeigt durch klicken aber nicht durch button sondern auf den tab


----------



## tombe (11. März 2013)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber dir zu helfen macht keinen Spaß.

Ohne zu wissen wie deine Seite genau aufgebaut ist kann man dir nicht helfen und anstatt das du Infos dazu lieferst muss man alles erst mühsam erfragen.

Ich mache es mir jetzt mal so einfach wie du:

_Wenn es so wie du es jetzt hast nicht geht, dann musst du es anders machen!_

Ich hoffe du verstehst wie das jetzt gemeint ist!!

Ach so und noch ein kleiner Tipp. Du solltest mal dein HTML prüfen, da sind jede Menge Fehler drin.


```
So sieht es bei dir aus
<label for"vorname">
und so sollte es aussehen
<label for="vorname">
und ohne ID geht es eh nicht!
```


----------

